# Great Ocean Road Picture



## marcossupra (Mar 12, 2011)

12 Apostles viewed from inside an helicopter, worth to make this trip.

Cheers,
Marcos
Help in Australia


----------



## adayvis (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice scenery.


----------



## GeorgeR (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful picture. What helicopter/tour did you use?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I suppose one of those that depart from the parking located on the other side of the road


----------



## portalmojo (Jun 3, 2011)

wow....so so nice....thanks for sharing


----------



## DanThaMan217 (Dec 30, 2011)

That is beautiful! Can't wait to move there!!!


----------



## heather25098 (Dec 11, 2011)

wow!!! what a nice landscape shot, really like it, that's great man.


----------



## Markeric (Jan 11, 2012)

Very beautiful picture. I like beach pictures like this. thanks for sharing.


----------



## maxwylly (Apr 18, 2012)

That's a magnificent shot! It is amazing how our planet look so beautiful up above.


----------



## garden sheds (Dec 31, 2010)

I just wonder why I can't see the image with that type of attachments.


----------



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

I have the same problem I can not see the image. What is the reason?


----------



## General True Blue (Sep 22, 2012)

DanThaMan217 said:


> That is beautiful! Can't wait to move there!!!


why would you move there?


----------



## georgescifo (Sep 19, 2012)

marcossupra said:


> 12 Apostles viewed from inside an helicopter, worth to make this trip.
> 
> Cheers,
> Marcos
> Help in Australia


not able to see the image and it seems to be missing. Can you upload it once again.


----------



## DziubekR6 (Mar 3, 2013)

Agamemnon said:


> Very nice scenery. Good job. Thanks for the share.


But how ? Do you see this picture ? It`s gone !


----------

